# Fortuna Dusseldorf Vs Eintracht Frankfurt 2/14 3:30AM GMT+8



## iwantobet (Feb 13, 2012)

*GERMANY BUNDESLIGA 2: 12 BEt odds Fortuna Dusseldorf Vs Eintracht Frankfurt 2/14 3:30AM GMT+8*

The big derby in 2nd Bundesliga will face leaders Dusseldorf and Eintracht Franfkurt. Dusseldorf are stronh home side with 8-0-1. I expect them to use their home advantage, trying to extend their lead on the top of the table. Eintracht are just 1 point less than the hosts. They are the 2nd best away side with 6-2-2 on the road.







*1x2 odds offered at 12 BET

Fortuna Dusseldorf : 2.36
Eintracht Frankfurt : 3.00
Draw : 3.10*


----------

